# Galveston Surf Saturday



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

The surf is looking flat Saturday; do you guys think that the trout bite isn't going to be good due to the water not being green?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I usually go when the water hits 70 and is flat if there's bait in there the water don't have to be clear


----------



## Wade'n4fish (Jul 30, 2012)

You should be good, I'm heading down there Sunday. If you do end up going ill be looking for your report!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

May be a tad bit early. You wont know unless you go. Friday looks like the better day though!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Too early for Specs in the surf. They are still layin low in the bays. You're better off hunting for whiting, pomps, reds, BUs, sheeps and sharks.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

April 17 marked my earliest good stringer of trout a few years ago -limit of 20 inchers.......The surf and water was perfect and I had the beach all to myself cause everyone thought it was too early to go.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, my experience is water needs to be 70+ which is getting close but not quite there yet. And the mullet start migrating north which I've seen a few the last few weeks but not much quantity yet. Bottom line is we're getting close but not quite there yet. Could turn on in few weeks to a month from now.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Like they say, You don’t know unless you go. I personally think it’s still a little chilly but you never know. WHAT, put out an AWESOME report Easter weekend! So it might be Good!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X2 on waiting for a 70 degree water temp.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice update, the wife wanted to hit the beach so that means I can surf fish, if we do go I will post up what all was caught.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Until the surf water temp hits 70+ degrees, trout fishing will be tough. Could be Reds in there now though.


----------

